# Rod Specifications Who Follows Them ??



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I have broken 3 rods in recent week, all higher end, locally manufactured.
I wont name them yet, they have replaced each one but if the latest one breaks I will post about the brand.

Talking to the manufacturer, they tell me that the rod is rated for 1/8oz to 1/2oz. meaning you should not throw anything over 1/2 oz and the rod is in no way a top water rod. I have never worried about lure size and never had a problem, I throw super spooks, fat boys, whatever. But they said no, the rod is not made for that. They didn't tell me that when I bought it, its a $270 rod and it should be able to perform all inshore duties !, in my opinion.

I use my equipment but I take care of it, if it cant take it it cant stay. They more or less admitted that they got some bad blanks which could definitely happen with such tight tolerances for these super light high performance rods but this is really cutting into my fishing.

Everybody I know throws bigger lures and uses higher capacity line than what is printed on the rod. Most serious trout anglers are using 20 to 50 lb braid with 15 to 20 lb leader or just straight braid. If you are doing this you are exceeding the manufacturers recommendations and are probably voiding any warranty if the truth be known. 

I am very confused about blanks and what should work,I have no interest in carrying some big stiff pole to throw big baits. 

Wonder if there is any expertise on here that has guidance on this ?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I throw an ultra light (1/16 oz) and throw everything but large super spooks and have never had an issue with it, have had it for about 5 years.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

Braid? My son was hung up and first pull snap closer to the handle. Not a high end rod he is 9 but I don't think mono would have done that.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

As a builder, I definitely let people who buy rods from me know what they are rated for and what type of lures they can throw with them. If they want a popping rod or want to throw some larger baits, I'll switch to a medium heavy or heavy rated blank to build on.

Personally, my rods have 15lb braid with 20lb mono leaders. I throw between 1/16oz to 1/8oz jigheads with tails. My personal rods are built on medium light blanks for throwing tails. I have a medium powered rod that I use with crank baits and top waters. I'm working on a heavy powered rod to work deeper waters for black drum and oversized reds.

As good as the materials and technology that goes into blanks these days, there's a reason why the manufacturer has a rating on them. My suggestion would be to get yourself a lineup of several different rods for specific applications. That's what I do - at a minimum I take 3 rods everytime I go out, each for a specific application. This ensures that I have what I need at any given moment and I don't put any undue stress on the rods and potentially damage them.


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

I had a cousin that broke a rod rated for 8-12 lb test BC he put 50 lb braid on his reel. We were fishing Bolivar pocket and he tried horsing in a bull red, rod broke right in two. I thought it was hilarious, him not so much.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

TXFishSlayer said:


> As a builder, I definitely let people who buy rods from me know what they are rated for and what type of lures they can throw with them. If they want a popping rod or want to throw some larger baits, I'll switch to a medium heavy or heavy rated blank to build on.
> 
> Personally, my rods have 15lb braid with 20lb mono leaders. I throw between 1/16oz to 1/8oz jigheads with tails. My personal rods are built on medium light blanks for throwing tails. I have a medium powered rod that I use with crank baits and top waters. I'm working on a heavy powered rod to work deeper waters for black drum and oversized reds.
> 
> As good as the materials and technology that goes into blanks these days, there's a reason why the manufacturer has a rating on them. My suggestion would be to get yourself a lineup of several different rods for specific applications. That's what I do - at a minimum I take 3 rods everytime I go out, each for a specific application. This ensures that I have what I need at any given moment and I don't put any undue stress on the rods and potentially damage them.


I wade exclusively, I only carry one rod and I don't really want to maintain 
more than one reel. There is a lot of maintenance on reels when you wade like Id do. I want a rod that can do it all, I want to throw tails with 1/6 oz to super spooks and I want it light enough to chunk hard for 6 or 7 hours. Somebody must make a blank that is light sensitive and tough enough to take it.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I try to stick to the specs of the rod as close as possible and tell my customers to do the same. But there are times when I have exceeded the specs and have not had a single rod break on me yet. Most of my personal builds are on high end blanks. Most breaks occur due to user error such as high sticking, horsing a fish, slinging a fish on the boat, taking the rod past 90Â° etc. My question is what were you doing that caused the rods to break? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Almost every one I know has snapped one of those $200+ graphite rods. You won't have those problems with the old fashioned fiberglass jobs. Perhaps you should try an Ugly Stik.....


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

So let me get this straight, you exceeded your rods clearly stated limits and are upset that it failed. Seems like a special kind of stupid to me!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Boatflounder said:


> So let me get this straight, you exceeded your rods clearly stated limits and are upset that it failed. Seems like a special kind of stupid to me!


Have another drink :headknock


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Loosen your drag. Youll break fewer rods that way.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FISHP said:


> I wade exclusively, I want to throw tails with 1/6 oz to super spooks and I want it light enough to chunk hard for 6 or 7 hours. Somebody must make a blank that is light sensitive and tough enough to take it.


American Rodsmiths make a great "Half Day" rod!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Get you a sarge custom look on his website and you can see all the different rods and all the specifications. He has a few that specialize in one certain type of fishing. One for topwaters, one for tails, one for corky's, then live baits. Then he has a few that are good for multiple types of fishing. I got the sarge hassle cuz it's good for tails and small top waters. Oh and he backs his product with awesome customer service and reliability. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

kneekap said:


> Perhaps you should try an Ugly Stik.....


About all I use because I've never had one fail. Had too many of the other expensive rods broken by the jolt of a sudden strike of a big fish.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This is a good read on the subject.
http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/rodusage.pdf


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

I use a Laguna Texas Wader 2 and a Falcon Bucoo and I believe they are 6-12 with a max lure weight of 1/2oz. I throw everything you mentioned and have never had and issue.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> American Rodsmiths make a great "Half Day" rod!


LMAO


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I could understand if it's a bad blank maybe, but that should be rare... generally that's NOT going to happen. casting a 1 oz lure on a 1/2oz rated rod isn't going to break it 99% of the time; It just won't cast as far. I've casted up to 6oz weights on a 1oz rated rod and it didn't break.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Boatflounder said:


> So let me get this straight, you exceeded your rods clearly stated limits and are upset that it failed. Seems like a special kind of stupid to me!


^^^ x2

I usually stick close to the limit saying on the rod. It's there for a reason. I found out (the hard way) that even Gloomis rod would not sustain if you double its limit (let say 30lb braid with 2oz lure on a Medium light rod is a sure way to break it).
My go-to rod is a medium action, fast tip using 20lb braid with 1oz total lure at the most.
I know some friends who went crazy with 30-50lb braid and broke their rods from time to time. Of course they blamed it on the manufacturers (American Rodsmith, Falcon, and Laguna).


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

You don't really say what happened at the time these three rods broke. 

Were you fighting a fish? Were you casting the rod? Were you trying to free a snag? How did the rods break? Was there something you were doing at the time of them breaking that could of caused them to break? Is there a issue with the way the rods are transported (do they ride in the rod holders on the boat rigged up doing 70+MPH going down the road)?

I have 30lb braid on a lot of my reels (20lb on a couple of reels) and per what you are saying, I would be exceeding the line limits on all of my rods. That being said, I've not broke a rod (knock on wood). 

But when I go out I will take two to three rods with me. One for throwing lighter jig heads and smaller topwaters and the other for larger baits like full size SS and can maybe double as a live bait rod with cork and bait (exceed limits? Probably). Can't swing for the fences with all baits, but be smooth with your cast when you are pushing the limits of the rod. If possible I will take a rod rated for MH action for dedicated live bait rig if I have room.

Always bring two rods at minimum, but will tell you what I was told when I bought my first Waterloo rod in 2006. "This is not the rod for soaking live shrimp under a cork."


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, where on the blank did the rods break? was it near the tip? were you in the process of catching and landing a fish, casting, or trying to unhang a lure from something???


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

FISHP said:


> I wade exclusively, I only carry one rod and I don't really want to maintain
> more than one reel. There is a lot of maintenance on reels when you wade like Id do. I want a rod that can do it all, I want to throw tails with 1/6 oz to super spooks and I want it light enough to chunk hard for 6 or 7 hours. Somebody must make a blank that is light sensitive and tough enough to take it.


I'm in the same boat and wade exclusively. During winter I'll boat fish but the rest of the year is spent wading.

Even with wading I take multiple rods like I previously described (on the boat). Before I get out of the boat I decide what I want to throw on that specific wade and then take the corresponding rod to match. Like you'll see, I use lighter gear that way the leader or line will snap first before I have to worry about the rod breaking, but I also exercise common sense when I get in a situation where my line gets stuck or I know I'm hauling in heavier rocks I snagged. I pull the rod parallel to the surface of the water instead of trying to high stick the rod. If whatever I'm snagged against doesn't budge, I walk to where I'm hung up and once on the opposite side, I'm unstuck. When I do catch a fish, I net them. Once netted, I let loose a little extra line that way when I put the rod in the holder it's not under strain. These are all things I do to minimize the potential to breaking a rod and that works for me.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

jda004 said:


> I had a cousin that broke a rod rated for 8-12 lb test BC he put 50 lb braid on his reel. We were fishing Bolivar pocket and he tried horsing in a bull red, rod broke right in two. I thought it was hilarious, him not so much.


His rod broke because he does not know how to fight a fish, not because of the line.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

FISHP said:


> I have broken 3 rods in recent week, all higher end, locally manufactured.
> 
> Talking to the manufacturer, they tell me that the rod is rated for 1/8oz to 1/2oz. meaning you should not throw anything over 1/2 oz and the rod is in no way a top water rod. I have never worried about lure size and never had a problem, I throw super spooks, fat boys, whatever. But they said no, the rod is not made for that. *They didn't tell me that when I bought it,* its a $270 rod and it should be able to perform all inshore duties !, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I never follow the guidlines on a rod... I redfish and trout fish with 50lb PP but keep my drag where I can pull it with 2 fingers. Overkill but I don't care it's just one less thing I have to worry about. 

I have 2 customs, 2 falcon classics and old Allstar (my goto rod).


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

As I understand it, the line rating has more to do with the max drag. 1/3 the line class = max drag. So the actual line strength has much less to do with it than the drag setting does. Also the angle of the line to the rod butt should not be less than 45degrees. 

This is how most blue water rods are designed at least. Maybe inshore is different. 


Steve


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

These high end blanks now days are delicate. The line will not break it unless you have your drag tightened down and you are really bowed up on a fish. If you grab it high enough above the handle, they will break. Casting a lure too heavy will break them. Depending on how you store it to and fro from location to location can fracture it or break it. This is where I believe most breaks begin.......These high tech blanks now just cannot take the abuse the old fiberglass or older graphites could. They can be the best rods you will ever fish, you just have to handle them with care.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Not hard for me to imagine a trout rod severely deforming/failing on a snap cast when overloaded...w/ thumb on spool.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

FISHP said:


> I have broken 3 rods in recent week


You are doing something wrong.

Break 1, maybe 2 and okay it could be the rod.

Break 3 and the problem is you.

I don't know of anyone I would consider a serious fisherman than uses 50 lb test on a trout rod, that's nuts.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

fishin shallow said:


> Have another drink :headknock


Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lone-Star said:


> You are doing something wrong.
> 
> Break 1, maybe 2 and okay it could be the rod.
> 
> ...


I would suspect that most guys using 50lb braid on a trout rod are using that wt to match line diameter. .


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

There is definitely something going wrong for you FishP. Not blaming you or the rod manufacturer but something's not adding up.

I base my comment on 50+ of fishing, during which time I used 10- to 12 pound monofilament and the past ten or so 30# braid exclusively. I am primarily a wade-fisherman and with medium-light blanks I throw everything from 1/16 ounce jigheaads and plastics all the way to Super Spooks. I have landed dozens of oversized redfish and some pretty large jack cravelle along with the normal assortment of inshore species. I have never had a rod break fighting a fish! I had one snap near the tip on the first cast and another break about ten inches from the tip when I whacked the burn bar on my console during a back-cast. That's it -- no other breakage.

I would suggest you sit down with the rod manufacturer and/or the retailer and get to the bottom of it. I wish you luck and good fishing to you.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Boatflounder said:


> So let me get this straight, you exceeded your rods clearly stated limits and are upset that it failed. Seems like a special kind of stupid to me!


Yep......Stupid is as stupid does....



fishin shallow said:


> Have another drink :headknock


Maybe you need a drink 



Harbormaster said:


> American Rodsmiths make a great "Half Day" rod!


The voice of experience says it best


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't. If you throw heavier lures or stronger line and the rod breaks it is most likely still operator error. 
You really think people are going to use a medium light rod and spool their reel up with 6-14# line and throw lures no heavier than 1/2 ounce? That is ridiculous in my opinion. 
If you have a light inshore rod and you run 20-30# braid on it it is YOUR fault if it breaks when you get hung up and grab the rod right below the first guide to try to pull it free. I do it all the time but if my Laguna breaks I won't get on here and bad mouth them because I broke one of their rods due to mishandling.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

ToddyTrout said:


> Just out of curiosity, where on the blank did the rods break? was it near the tip? were you in the process of catching and landing a fish, casting, or trying to unhang a lure from something???


 Great questions. Did they break at the same point, during the same action?

Kudos to you for not publicly bashing the manufacturer by the way.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

jaime1982 said:


> I would suspect that most guys using 50lb braid on a trout rod are using that wt to match line diameter. .


Using 50# braid on inshore gear to match mono diameter is ridiculous and totally negates the reason braid is popular...ITS DIAMETER IS SMALLER THAN MONO OF THE SAME BREAKING STRENGTH. You get more line capacity on a reel with braid vs mono. If you use 40-50# braid inshore it is like driving like an idiot and going the long way home just because your vehicle gets better MPG than your old one. To each his own but it really makes no sense.
Try 20 pound braid, if you break it, you need to back off the drag. If it digs in the spool, wind it on tighter...it is easy.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I can't believe anyone follows those guidelines on the rods. I use 20-30 # braid on everything and throw anything I want. I have never had a rod break while fishing. I did stick one in a fan once and it broke!!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't. If you throw heavier lures or stronger line and the rod breaks it is most likely still operator error.
> *You really think people are going to use a medium light rod and spool their reel up with 6-14# line and throw lures no heavier than 1/2 ounce? *That is ridiculous in my opinion.
> If you have a light inshore rod and you run 20-30# braid on it it is YOUR fault if it breaks when you get hung up and grab the rod right below the first guide to try to pull it free. I do it all the time but if my Laguna breaks I won't get on here and bad mouth them because I broke one of their rods due to mishandling.


I do. For the most part. I think. I caught 25 lb Salmon on 10 lb. mono.. A 27 lb. Red on 12 lb. braid. I am not on somebody else's boat hogging up precious time battling some hog while three guys are chomping at the bit to recast though. I usually fish alone. If I get a pig on there then I play it, revive it and release it. And if you ask me to go fishing with you maybe you can teach me how to fish with heavy line and yank them in to allow others ample time to fish. I do not go surf fishing with circle hooks for sport, the fish I target are for dinner. Light line, stealthy approach, and hopefully a full belly when it is all said and done. Oh and by the way, you do not need 50 lb. line to catch a 30 lb. fish. All you need is patience, skill and some luck. This was not directed at Smack, one of my friends, just a general personal technical observation.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I can't believe anyone follows those guidelines on the rods. I use 20-30 # braid on everything and throw anything I want. I have never had a rod break while fishing. I did stick one in a fan once and it broke!!


 And I would be willing to bet that you know why there is an adjustable drag on your reel too!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

I landed a 6 foot gar on 8 lb mono from the bank and a jack from the surf on same rod yrs ago. When I seen the spool I thumbed it,200 yrds of line has alot of stretch.. now I use braid and I belive I would have been spooled by gar and know the jack would have for sure. And Or broke my rod.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Lone-Star said:


> You are doing something wrong.
> 
> Break 1, maybe 2 and okay it could be the rod.
> 
> ...


Some funny comments on my post, just to update, broke the 4th rod this morning probably 5 casts caught an 18"trout on a Spook Jr. Rod broke with fish at the net. Obviously this manufacturer has some problems which they admit to. It frustrates me that they keep sending out defective rods knowing that they are likely to break. This one broke 8" from the tip the others broke about 18" from the tip on the cast, with a plastic an 1/8th oz jig head. 
Fished the rest of the morning with a 20 year old, old tech All Star, limit of flounder and near limit of trout not a problem with the rod. LOL
I have never broken a rod in my life, ever, and I am almost 60 and have wade fished artificials since I was 12.

I know a couple of guides who use 50 lb braid, its not that they need 50 its that it is so thin why not, its harder for customers to snap off on the cast. Its not the line weight that breaks rods. If I was fighting bull reds or big drum on a med. fast rod w even 30 lb it is prone to break the rod with the drag cranked down and horsing the fish.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Has anybody seen the blank building process? From the refrigerated rolls of graphite cloth...to the heavily guarded stainless steel blank patterns...to the D.C. Drive rod curing ovens?

Then comes the actual handle, reel seat, eye spacing patterns, various wrapping procedures and epoxy rolls?

There is a heck of a lot that goes into building a quality rod...then somebody leaves their weight hooked to the rod while driving down the highway, with the wind whipping it against the rod creating a weak spot for the rod to break on and they come on a forum and complain about poor craftsmanship!

Hook your junk down low when running and make sure nothing is bouncing off the rod as any little ding creates a potential weak spot for a break. That's the price we pay for super sensitivity!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

FISHP said:


> Some funny comments on my post, just to update, broke the 4th rod this morning probably 5 casts caught an 18"trout on a Spook Jr. Rod broke with fish at the net. Obviously this manufacturer has some problems which they admit to. It frustrates me that they keep sending out defective rods knowing that they are likely to break. This one broke 8" from the tip the others broke about 18" from the tip on the cast, with a plastic an 1/8th oz jig head.
> Fished the rest of the morning with a 20 year old, old tech All Star, limit of flounder and near limit of trout not a problem with the rod. LOL
> I have never broken a rod in my life, ever, and I am almost 60 and have wade fished artificials since I was 12.
> 
> I know a couple of guides who use 50 lb braid, its not that they need 50 its that it is so thin why not, its harder for customers to snap off on the cast. Its not the line weight that breaks rods. If I was fighting bull reds or big drum on a med. fast rod w even 30 lb it is prone to break the rod with the drag cranked down and horsing the fish.


I'm not in the market for a new rod, but man that seems like a lot of broken rods if all are from the same rod company. Hope no else gets some of these rods, but don't want to run down a local rod company. Weird situation to be in.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Man that is tough. I really hope you get an acceptable resolution. Good luck.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Fish with a buddy that is one of the better guys on west bay and he throws the FTU green PL2 with everything from 1/16 to fatboys and super spooks and the only rod broken rolled out my back window and the boat trailer ran over it.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

FISHP said:


> Some funny comments on my post, just to update, broke the 4th rod this morning probably 5 casts caught an 18"trout on a Spook Jr. Rod broke with fish at the net. Obviously this manufacturer has some problems which they admit to. It frustrates me that they keep sending out defective rods knowing that they are likely to break. This one broke 8" from the tip the others broke about 18" from the tip on the cast, with a plastic an 1/8th oz jig head.
> Fished the rest of the morning with a 20 year old, old tech All Star, limit of flounder and near limit of trout not a problem with the rod. LOL
> I have never broken a rod in my life, ever, and I am almost 60 and have wade fished artificials since I was 12.
> 
> I know a couple of guides who use 50 lb braid, its not that they need 50 its that it is so thin why not, its harder for customers to snap off on the cast. Its not the line weight that breaks rods. If I was fighting bull reds or big drum on a med. fast rod w even 30 lb it is prone to break the rod with the drag cranked down and horsing the fish.


Personally, I only use 20# Sufix832 braid in most of my inshore reels. Only 1 or 2 reels with 30#. If someone uses 50# in a Curado 50e and a Medium Light rod, it's little crazy.
From your comment, you are definitely not new in fishing. You have the 5th rod broken on the top 1/5-1/4 of the blank. It's something wrong with the blank.
Ok, I think it's time you should let us 2coolers know who's the builder so we are all aware.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

How do you transport your rods? You said all about 18".... when you go from home to the dock/boat do they stick out of the bed of your pickup?

The reason I ask is mine stick out about 18" when I put them in the bed of my truck... I have never had an issue but I can see where it could become one on high end rods.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

Goags said:


> This is a good read on the subject.
> http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/rodusage.pdf


This is really good Goags. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

If all 3 broke near the same area it was handling that was the culprit. Most broken rods are nicked during non- fishing activities and snap when fighting a fish. That's been my experience.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

CaptBrad said:


> Loosen your drag. Youll break fewer rods that way.


I agree.....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe try a uglystick.. 

Less than 10 oz setup .. It just does not apply anymore with braid into the equation . With an ultralight Laguna 6'2 powered by a shimano Core51 strung with 20 # PowerPro Braid there has not been a bay/jetty feech and beyond that it could not reel in. Bull Reds to 46 with strong current , Jacks, 40 plus # Black Drum, Tripletail. Lots of regular feech too.

I feech Team Laguna Rods and all them have outperformed my expectations ! 

Feech On !



Factor in using your drag correctly and it should not be an issue.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

FISHP said:


> Some funny comments on my post, just to update, broke the 4th rod this morning probably 5 casts caught an 18"trout on a Spook Jr. Rod broke with fish at the net. Obviously this manufacturer has some problems which they admit to. It frustrates me that they keep sending out defective rods knowing that they are likely to break. This one broke 8" from the tip the others broke about 18" from the tip on the cast, with a plastic an 1/8th oz jig head.
> Fished the rest of the morning with a 20 year old, old tech All Star, limit of flounder and near limit of trout not a problem with the rod. LOL
> I have never broken a rod in my life, ever, and I am almost 60 and have wade fished artificials since I was 12.
> 
> I know a couple of guides who use 50 lb braid, its not that they need 50 its that it is so thin why not, its harder for customers to snap off on the cast. Its not the line weight that breaks rods. If I was fighting bull reds or big drum on a med. fast rod w even 30 lb it is prone to break the rod with the drag cranked down and horsing the fish.


Are you sure you are not high sticking these rods and breaking them? Sounds suspect to me. I don't care what rod you fish with, if you high stick it you will break it. Ugly Stiks are not what I am referring to, I mean higher modulus inshore blanks.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sure Its not a problem with handling,its not a problem with how i am fighting fish , 2 broke on the cast with a plastic and a 8th oz jig head.

The last one had for less than 24 hrs, its a problem with the blanks.

I brought this up partly because I was curious about how many people exceed the ratings on their rods and never think about it nor have a problem. And partly to see if there are others out there that have run across some defective rods.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

FISHP said:


> I'm sure Its not a problem with handling,its not a problem with how i am fighting fish , 2 broke on the cast with a plastic and a 8th oz jig head.
> 
> The last one had for less than 24 hrs, its a problem with the blanks.
> 
> I brought this up partly because I was curious about how many people exceed the ratings on their rods and never think about it nor have a problem. And partly to see if there are others out there that have run across some defective rods.


I myself did go over the max ratings sometimes. Most of the time, I tried to stay within range. I also broke rods (Gloomis) few times. So are most of people I knew or fished with.
BUT I (as well as all people I knew) never broke the rod and got it replaced 5 times. 
I'm very surprised the rod builder replaced the rod for you the 5th time!
Are you planning to bring that broken rod and trying to get it replace again?
I would've done it differently after the 2nd time:
1) switch to a different model/blank OR
2) switch to a different rod builder


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

I do not really follow the specs on the rod but I do not go crazy on line or lure weights.
Some of my friends put a 50lb braid on their Chronarch E7 using a 7' med-heavy rod and they did not have rod broken issue. I do not use any braid higher than 20lb for inshore fishing.

Breaking the same rod swapping for 5 times ... this has to be listed in some record book.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

I'll tie anything I want on. Only broke two rods; one in a car door and the other when I hooked the T-top trying to make a cast. I don't think the problem is you.

Making a rod bank is pretty involved and very systematic. I can see where a factory could produce quite a few rods before a fault gets caught. Could even be one operator nicking the blank when threading on a guide.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

FISHP said:


> Some funny comments on my post, just to update, broke the 4th rod this morning probably 5 casts caught an 18"trout on a Spook Jr. *Rod broke with fish at the net.* Obviously this manufacturer has some problems which they admit to. It frustrates me that they keep sending out defective rods knowing that they are likely to break. *This one broke 8" from the tip the others broke about 18" from the tip on the cast*, with a plastic an 1/8th oz jig head.
> Fished the rest of the morning with a 20 year old, old tech All Star, limit of flounder and near limit of trout not a problem with the rod. LOL
> *I have never broken a rod in my life, ever, and I am almost 60 and have wade fished artificials since I was 12. *
> 
> I know a couple of guides who use 50 lb braid, its not that they need 50 its that it is so thin why not, its harder for customers to snap off on the cast. Its not the line weight that breaks rods. If I was fighting bull reds or big drum on a med. fast rod w even 30 lb it is prone to break the rod with the drag cranked down and horsing the fish.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you sure you are not high sticking these rods and breaking them? Sounds suspect to me. I don't care what rod you fish with, if you high stick it you will break it. Ugly Stiks are not what I am referring to, I mean higher modulus inshore blanks.


Definitely sounds like high sticking to me while landing, but then if you're 60 and never broke a rod before and now have broken 4 from a single manufacture I'd say you and that rod do not get along and it's time to part ways.

I'll stick with my Chinese made All Stars and CCA's from Academy, not even my kids seem to be able to break those. My 15 year old brought in a 41" drum on his CCA trout rod & Lew's reel (12 lb test) last weekend and you wouldn't believe the high sticking he was doing while his brother was trying to net that fish.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

jaime1982 said:


> I would suspect that most guys using 50lb braid on a trout rod are using that wt to match line diameter. .


Bingo!! Exactly this and it's not a problem... actually solves several problems when casting and fishing in general! :fish:

ps... sorry Smack, just saw your reply and we will have to agree to disagree on this one. You know me and know I build custom rods exclusively on very light, very sensitive, custom blanks designed for the Texas coast. Unless there is an unseen, unknown flaw or damage in the blank using 50 lb braid will not break a rod without some "angler error" involved. Just have to keep the drag set according to the conditions and let the rod work like it's designed to. I've caught many over sized reds and jacks and never broken a rod... I know each rod's limitations and don't exceed it regardless of what line I have spooled.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

teamfirstcast said:


> Bingo!! Exactly this and it's not a problem... actually solves several problems when casting and fishing in general! :fish:


Not sure what problems with 50lb braid solved that 20lb braid cannot solve.

I know 50lb braid has about the similar diameter as 12-14lb mono but:
1) it's heavier line
2) a lot stiffer line
3) people intend to abuse them more (they think they can pull rocks with it)


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*this post is about rods breaking but ok...*



AlCapone said:


> Not sure what problems with 50lb braid solved that 20lb braid cannot solve.
> 
> I know 50lb braid has about the similar diameter as 12-14lb mono but:
> 1) it's heavier line
> ...


1) it's heavier line - not really... a reel tightly spooled with braid will weigh the same with 10lb or 50lb line 
2) a lot stiffer line - not a top quality braid like FINS, and even if it was it would help casting into the wind... that's why FINS Windtamer is so popular
3) people intend to abuse them more (they think they can pull rocks with it) - well that goes straight back to the "angler error" I mentioned. Try lifting a car battery with 20 lb braid and let us know the results.
4) bonus benefit - larger braid is easier to pick out of a backlash
5) " " - larger braid won't dig down into the spool on a hookset (or stuck in grass, etc) causing a possible backlash on the next cast. Yes I know to spool it on tightly, but it's back to being loose after the very first cast on the 50-75yds you just cast out.
6) " " - larger braid gives a better margin of error around props, power poles, anchor ropes, drift socks, etc when a nice red runs you around the boat.
7) Finally - Line capacity: why do you need 300 yds of line in the bay?? You're not even casting a third of that!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

teamfirstcast said:


> Bingo!! Exactly this and it's not a problem... actually solves several problems when casting and fishing in general! :fish:
> 
> ps... sorry Smack, just saw your reply and we will have to agree to disagree on this one. You know me and know I build custom rods exclusively on very light, very sensitive, custom blanks designed for the Texas coast. Unless there is an unseen, unknown flaw or damage in the blank using 50 lb braid will not break a rod without some "angler error" involved. Just have to keep the drag set according to the conditions and let the rod work like it's designed to. I've caught many over sized reds and jacks and never broken a rod... I know each rod's limitations and don't exceed it regardless of what line I have spooled.


It is all good, just my preference. We all fish and the way we do it and the methods we have refined or are refining are like our personalities, each one is different. I never had a problem with 20# FINS XS or Sufix 832 so I honestly never had a reason to try anything heavier. I did use 30 for a while but noticed less wind drag (bag in line when casting and retrieving in a crosswind) with 20# braid.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I can't believe anyone follows those guidelines on the rods. I use 20-30 # braid on everything and throw anything I want. I have never had a rod break while fishing. I did stick one in a fan once and it broke!!


 hahaha..I broke 2 that way... Darn ceiling fans !!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

My rods always ride in the front of the truck with me ! I broke 1 custom rod it was new set the hook on a slot red , broke right at the guide . Called rod maker and before I told them what happend , they said send the rod back and they replace it , they had a batch of blanks that came in that had broke in same spot , buddy broke a custom hit his burn bar setting the hook on a fish ! Don't ask .. I have been running 30 lb braid on my rods but am in the process of going to 20 lb due to wind drag casting .

Like others caught many oversized reds to 40 " and jacks on my customs , and never had one fail , drag is very important playing big fish . I never thought I did not have enough rod to land these fish . When I fished up north caught many 30lb + salmon on 6lb test leaders and 10' rods .


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I have never broke one but just fishing or fighting a fish. But while fishing the dike one night my mirrolure got hung up in the rocks and when I was popping the rod straight up (directly over where it was hung) trying to get it loose it came loose and hit the tip of my American Rodsmith and broke it right below the tip. 

Did see a buddy of mine break his All Star by setting the hook on a 16" trout....right below the 3rd eye.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mine ride in the cab, too. I had made an 8' rod and had it's butt on the dash and the tip extending thru my rear power window...it's now a 7'6", thanks to the guillotine action of the window when I closed it. I know of 2 rods that I made that broke while fishing...both times when a drum decided to kick it in gear and shoot between the legs...didn't happen to me, but I now stand alittle sideways to the fish when getting close to hand.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Rods*



aggiefishinDr said:


> I can't believe anyone follows those guidelines on the rods. I use 20-30 # braid on everything and throw anything I want. I have never had a rod break while fishing. I did stick one in a fan once and it broke!!


Agree, those numbers are guidelines. If it says 1/8oz - 1/2oz and you throw a super spook and your rod breaks the manufacturer is not going to void the warranty. If they do it's time to change brands.

I'm with AggiefishinDr, every trout rod I own has 30# braid on it. I have broken a couple but it was my own fault not the rods.

People always say I take good care of my stuff yet I will watch them lean a 250 dollar rod against the concrete. With these new high end rods all it takes is a little scratch, it's like scoring glass or tile, it is going to snap right on the scratch.
There are only two places for an expensive rod, your hands or a rod rack. Do not lay them in the bed of your truck, the bottom of your boat, or lean them against anything and they will last you a long time. The can handle a good size fish but the won't move an oyster reef, I tried!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I jammed one up inside a rod tube in the boat when it caught on my shoelaces... dang one of my favorite rods too. LOL.


----------



## knee deep in reds (May 17, 2016)

you never said how you broke 3 rods in a week,something sounds strange,you shouldn't break rods by throwing top waters


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Looks like this is an old thread getting resurrected....maybe I'm missing something here.. Shouldn't the LB class of the line be somewhat irrelevant? I can see guide size, spacing, and line diameter being relevant for casting as well as drag setting for breakage... if using 30lb braid as long as you have your drag set within the rating of the rod the LB test of the line shouldn't have an effect on breakage.


----------



## fritz423 (Jul 4, 2015)

I bought a shredder for my tractor once, hadn't got 500 yards when the PTO u-joint broke. They came got it, repaired it, and once again I didn't get 1/2 mile before the u-joint splintered.

The fourth time they come to pick it up I told 'em "If you can't fix the problem don't bring it back."

While they were fixing it I read the manual again and danged if I didn't have the tow bar set wrong. Sometimes it really is you.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Boatflounder said:


> So let me get this straight, you exceeded your rods clearly stated limits and are upset that it failed. Seems like a special kind of stupid to me!


Lmao


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been fishing close to 50 years and I can count the rods I've broken on one hand: 1. snapped the tip off when the wind blew a door shut on it, 2. snapped the tip off in a ceiling fan 3. & 4. line wound up in the prop when I forgot to reel in some bait soakers.

I have never broken one while casting or fighting a fish (knock on wood) and I've landed some BIG fish.


----------



## kudu1 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Lure size*

What effect will it have throwing an 1/8 oz or 1/16 oz jig head on a rod rated for 1/4 oz minimum?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

kudu1 said:


> What effect will it have throwing an 1/8 oz or 1/16 oz jig head on a rod rated for 1/4 oz minimum?


IMO, not as responsive as one designed for 1/16 oz. It'll fish, tho


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Ok, it's an old thread, but how would casting a bait too heavy for the rating break the rod but fighting a Bull Shark won't?
Most breaks are high sticking or fan/tailgate operator errors, and on occasion bad blanks.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'd agree with you Kenny... I've never broken a rod from casting a super spook on a rod that wasn't weight rated for it. My rods are all 1/8 to 5/8th and spook weighs more than that. 

What effect does it have... it won't cast the lure as far as you could with the lure being within the weight rating. ie... casting a 1/16th oz on a 1/4 rated minimum will not cast that lure as far as casting that lure on a rod rated for 1/16th. Same on the top end. 

Something else is happening to those blanks, might be on the builders end, might be on the users end. Good for the builder for replacing them, that's really going above and beyond.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

kenny said:


> Ok, it's an old thread, but how would casting a bait too heavy for the rating break the rod but fighting a Bull Shark won't?
> Most breaks are high sticking or fan/tailgate operator errors, and on occasion bad blanks.


My last 2 (between 5 and 6 years ago) broke when i high stuck one and other got wedged in between my tailgate.

All my decent rods go in the cab eith me now.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

So what would you guys say the issue is here? I sold this rod to a buddy and it broke pretty soon after him using it. I think he said it broke on a hookset.

My brother gave it to me new as a gift years back, but I never liked the action and think it was only used once or twice. I always have my rods in the truck with me and they are stored in the house in the AC, not a 100 degree garage.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

FISHP said:


> I have broken 3 rods in recent week, all higher end, locally manufactured.
> 
> I wont name them yet, they have replaced each one but if the latest one breaks I will post about the brand.
> 
> ...


Call Sarge Custom Rods or Laguna Custom Rods or if that is to expensive I have a blank at home that I loan friends to use that does it all. You are more than welcome to try it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kudu1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info Tobin.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Drundel said:


> So what would you guys say the issue is here? I sold this rod to a buddy and it broke pretty soon after him using it. I think he said it broke on a hookset.
> 
> My brother gave it to me new as a gift years back, but I never liked the action and think it was only used once or twice. I always have my rods in the truck with me and they are stored in the house in the AC, not a 100 degree garage.


I read in an article that defective rods will break within the first couple of times of use and will usually consist of clean breaks, like in your picture. When I find the article, I will post it up.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

I read through the first page and didn't have time to read the rest, but I have a few comments.

I've broken one rod in my entire life. It was a 5' freshwater trout ultralight rod that I slammed in my truck door on accident. I didn't even know rods had a lure limit for the first 20 odd years of my fishing career. Hell I threw large lures on that ultralight rod. The 4# mono snapped once on a large spoon, but it was fun and the rod didn't care.

I currently have 2 main rods that I use for inshore fishing/popping. One was originally a bass setup - a pflueger on a st. croix. I also picked up a nice Shimano spinning reel (don't remember exact model) and another St. Croix for my second setup. I have 20-30# braid on both.

These are the two rods I take out in my kayak with me. I've used them with popping corks, small plastics, heavily weighted plastics, full size topwaters, and even put on 1-2oz lead and thrown them out into the second gut in the surf. Neither has ever had an issue or shows any signs of problems.

I understand that you can't just abuse your rod and expect it to hold up, however, I don't think it's unreasonable for the original poster to expect to be able to get a decent rod (mine are very sensitive and light) that can do most inshore fishing. It may not be the best at each of those things, but it shouldn't fall apart the moment you over 0.1 oz over the suggested weight.

TLDR: You can't abuse a rod and expect it to be okay, but the OP's expectations don't seem unreasonable and calling him "stupid" is excessive and rude.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I believe these are the best blanks on the planet right now. I fish two Kistler's built on these, a 6'6"ML fast Helium 3 & a 6'6" ML fast ZBone. 
If you ever get a chance to meet Gary Loomis, it's a great time to ask questions.
http://www.northforkcomposites.com


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

kenny said:


> I believe these are the best blanks on the planet right now. I fish two Kistler's built on these, a 6'6"ML fast Helium 3 & a 6'6" ML fast ZBone.
> If you ever get a chance to meet Gary Loomis, it's a great time to ask questions.
> http://www.northforkcomposites.com


Speaking of Gary Loomis, here's what he had to say in a "Rod Failure" article written by Tom Kirkman, in RodMaker magazine a few yrs ago:

"Most failures are usually a matter of abuse more than an issue of manufacturing defects. A weak area or defect would show up within days or a couple of weeks of the first use of the rod. Breakage after that time frame usually indicates an abuse of some type - whether the angler was aware of it or not. This can include hitting the rod against an edge, hitting a rod with a lure, etc. Sometimes the event that leads to breakage simply goes unnoticed while fishing, but the rod then fails sometime later."


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't read all the comments but I've broken a few rods .. I've never payed attention to weight of lure or line .. but I've never paid over 100 dollars for a rod.. how does a half ounce bait damage a rod but a 35 inch red doesn't?


----------

